
Jelastic Java Hosting Platform Announces Commercial Release with ServInt - jjohns
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/05/08/jelastic-java-hosting-platform-announces-commercial-release-with-servint/
======
va_coder
No pricing = No interest

s/Company Menu/Pricing Menu/g

~~~
jjohns
Pricing is already out: $0.02 per cloudlet hour. Cloudlet = 128MB RAM and
200MHz CPU.

When you first start out, you get a trial period; but within the dashboard,
you have a pricing calculator as well.

<http://www.servint.net/jelastic.php>

~~~
va_coder
Thanks

